# TV or Viv - conversion project



## sazzamoore (Jan 31, 2009)

This weeks project.....

Take one large back projection tv - strip it - carpet it - furnish it 














































Any thoughts or suggestions welcome...... should be finished by the end of the week


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

wow, really interesting idea, i dont quite get it though, are you wanting it to be a viv? ont take this the wrong way but it looks almost like a really modern fire place lol :blush:


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! what an extraordinary idea :lol2: What are you planning to put inside it?


----------



## sazzamoore (Jan 31, 2009)

hahahahaa the logs on the floor will be glued on on some of the bare plastics.

i have some branches to screw in above floor level to give them (beardies) lots of roaming space.

i'm hoping they'll use the carpet to climb as well.

going to recess a water dish and hopefully put some ledges and plants in. all needs thinking through though.



Sx


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Awsome. I thought of this a while back but couldnt work out access so gave up:whistling2:


----------



## sazzamoore (Jan 31, 2009)

i toyed with having a screen made from glass/perspex, but reeeeeally wanted to use as much of the original unit as possible for it to look authentic.

Decided in the end to jigsaw a vertical hole from top to bottom on the left side as you look at it, so the original screen slides in and out.

will just put some tabs on it so that it can be easily pulled out once it's all the way in.

i wanted this to be as much an exercise of recycling as much as the TV concept, so it's perfect to be able to use the original screen 

the screen in in in hte last picture.

Sx


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

just wondering how big is it lol, 
looks really good by the way :2thumb:


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Nice idea, I like it.

Doesnt appear to be big enough for one adult beardie though, nevermind two?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

GeeUK said:


> Nice idea, I like it.
> 
> Doesnt appear to be big enough for one adult beardie though, nevermind two?


thats why i asked how big it was lol i dont think a tv exists thats big enough for 2 adult beardies


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

will the heat lamp not ment the TV plastic?


----------



## sazzamoore (Jan 31, 2009)

All finished










it's an old back projection unit - they use three projection bulbs and mirror to create the image, so heat wont be a problem.

i umm'd and ahhh'd about the size of it, but overall it does offer about the same amout of space as their 4ft and has more climbing etc.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

sazzamoore said:


> All finished
> 
> image
> 
> ...


how big is it lol it looks quite big and its a really nice set-up lol 
basically to sum up i want it lol


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Hehe that looks cool,Be amazing if the tv's on/off button turned the lights on/off :mf_dribble:


----------



## sazzamoore (Jan 31, 2009)

it's massive ...... make me an offer :OD ... seriously, i'd consider selling it if anyones interested.

i am trying to figure out if i can put some non-intrusive LEDs or night spots or something in that could be controlled by the TV on/off button lol...... or the remote.... not that would just be silly !


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

sazzamoore said:


> it's massive ...... make me an offer :OD ... seriously, i'd consider selling it if anyones interested.
> 
> i am trying to figure out if i can put some non-intrusive LEDs or night spots or something in that could be controlled by the TV on/off button lol...... or the remote.... not that would just be silly !


Silly..But cool :2thumb:

What is that brown mat like material used to line the inside?


----------



## sazzamoore (Jan 31, 2009)

carpet offcuts  the whole thing is made from recycledness.

thought they'd climb it as well then.

Brian was making good use of it last night....










going to put another log in under the spot, so she doesn't hog it from him all the time....... although they do like to pile up


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

really smart idea, but will it really be big enough for a beardy when it grows into an adult?


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

This is amazing, such a cool idea I like it: victory:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Like it alot!


----------



## chrislb (Mar 9, 2011)

That is actually a neat idea!! looks good!:2thumb:


----------



## Jay_Storey (Jul 29, 2011)

sazzamoore said:


> carpet offcuts  the whole thing is made from recycledness.
> 
> thought they'd climb it as well then.
> 
> ...



Were you get thos plants from i like them as i have same sorta bamboo  and want some!


----------



## sazzamoore (Jan 31, 2009)

Kyukaji said:


> really smart idea, but will it really be big enough for a beardy when it grows into an adult?


Hi - the pics here are of it with two adult beardys in  Brian is 3 and Bearnie is 2.

Sx


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

LoL it's about time reptiles were on tv more ;-)


----------

